
A user study – Realistic fashion virtual try-on - thywis
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfbmJD0BHhvzLMk4Pg-pAjTd0lALmfb7Mrc9FcHrGeUqfMMMw/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
thywis
Thanks for answering the survey! Appreciated!

